# 3 week tank



## Anthony81 (23 Dec 2019)

Hello all. 
I could really do with some advise. 
I have a 120l tank which is heavily planted.
The lighting is dual T5 bulbs 12w each, one is 9000k and the other is 6500k which came with the tank.
I'm using CO2 injection with CO2 art regulator and defuser.
CO2 comes on 2 hours before the lights and turns off 1 hour before the lights, the lights are on for 6 hours a day.
CO2 indicator is always lime green in the day and dark green at night.
Filter is 500lph which came with the tank and I have a Eheim skim350 on it's way.
Most of the plants gently move in the flow and water is always crystal clear.
Substrate used is prodibio aquagrowth soil and tropica aquarium soil powder.
I'm using TNC carbon daily (2ml).
 TNC complete daily (5ml)
Water temp is around 
Since the start I've been doing 50% - 70% water changes every other day and cleaning the hard scape and glass.
There are no fish in the tank.

This is my first tank and I've been reading this forum alot but I cant seem to get ontop of my algae. It's like a brown stain (not furry) on my hard scape which I manage to remove with a tooth brush when doing my water changes but by the following water change it's back. 
My last water change was two days ago and the algae is back heavier then normal and now moving onto the glass and a few small patches on the plants throughout the tank. 
I really dont know what to try or do with it.
I have been following the shops guide lines to the letter but somethings not right.
All I can think of is not good enough flow but the heaviest algae is in the strongest flow areas of the tank.
Would it be worth not using the TNC complete for a few days as the shop did say I wont need to use it for the first month but due to bolbitis heudelotii on the wood and not on substrate it may help giving the some nutrients that they wont be getting for the substance so I'm only dosing half (5ml).
Can someone please advise on what I'm missing or doing wrong please


----------



## Fisher2007 (23 Dec 2019)

Just diatoms and normal for a new tank.  It will run it's course and burn out


----------



## john dory (23 Dec 2019)

Agreed.
I'm on week 4 of a new set up,and am now getting diatoms.
Just carry on doing what you're doing.


----------



## Anthony81 (23 Dec 2019)

Sorry forgot to add pics


----------



## john dory (23 Dec 2019)

Diatoms


----------



## Anthony81 (23 Dec 2019)

So it's nothing to worry about? 
The guideline form the shop is week 1-2 water change every two day. 
on week 3 do water changes every 3day and on week 4 every 4 days.
Should I stick to doing water changes every other day while this is happening or should I follow the guidelines I've been given. 
I would normally talk to the shop with questions like this but there closed until January and I'm worried I'll do something wrong


----------



## john dory (23 Dec 2019)

It's nothing to worry about.
The advice the shop gave you is sound.
If you want to do more water changes..it won't hurt.


----------



## Anthony81 (23 Dec 2019)

john dory said:


> It's nothing to worry about.
> The advice the shop gave you is sound.
> If you want to do more water changes..it won't hurt.


Perfect .

Thank you to all that replayed it's very much appreciated


----------



## Basviola (23 Dec 2019)

looking good though... will you share a full tank pic?


----------



## Anthony81 (24 Dec 2019)

Basviola said:


> looking good though... will you share a full tank pic?


----------

